# Indiana Goat Milk



## GoddessKristie

I live in North Central Indiana and am looking for someone to buy goat milk from. Any ideas?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

http://www.realmilk.com/happening.html#in



> Raw milk sales for human consumption are illegal. Cowshare programs exist in the state and are legal. Cowshares do not constitute a "sale" under the statutory definition of the word.
> 
> Raw milk sales for animal consumption are legal on the farm and in stores if the farmer has obtained a commercial feed license from the state.


That said .....

http://www.realmilk.com/where2.html#in


> â¢	Angola: BryrPatch Herbs, Sheryl R Clifton, 2575 s 800 e, Angola In 46703, (260) 668-4042, [email protected] , www.Bryrpatch.com. Herbs, organic vegetables, goat milk soap & fresh or frozen raw goat's milk & soft cheeses from their goats hay-fed mainly off farm and real grain not pre-bagged mixes with additives. Kids also available in spring. Their farm is Certified Naturally Grown!
> â¢	Boonville / Newburgh: Little Family Farm, located just 20 minutes from Evansville Indiana, will offer shares in its goat herd. The herd consists of registered Alpine, Nubian and registered grade dairy goats. Contact Carl Little: (812) 858-2527 or [email protected] for more information. www.littlefamilyfarm.9f.com
> â¢	Brookston : Spring Creek Farm, 1930 E 850 S, Brookston, IN 47923, (765)414-5484 or (765)563-6613, [email protected] , www.springcreekfarm.us . Small farm offering cow shares, pork, eggs, chicken, and turkey.
> â¢	Galveston: Trinity Homestead is now offering dairy cow shares and farm-fresh eggs. Located at 6355 E. County Road 1100 S., Galveston, Indiana 46932. Phone (574) 626-2416. E-mail: [email protected]
> â¢	Greensburg (halfway between Indianapolis and Cincinnati): Mike & Bonnie Robbins, Tub Creek Farms, 9076 E Cty Rd 300 S, Greensburg, IN 47240 (farm is about 2 miles from I-74). Limited goat-shares. (812)934-3010, [email protected]
> â¢	Kewanna: WBF Homestead, R & S Bennett, 6436 W CR 700S Kewanna, IN 46939. Phone: (574) 653-2717, email: [email protected] . They are offering cowshares and goat shares at this time. They also have farm fresh eggs.
> â¢	Leopold (Southern Indiana just off I-64; 45 miles west of Louisville, KY), Grass Corp., 15606 Oriole Road, Leopold, IN 47551, Stan and Martha Steckler, 812-843-3277, [email protected] , A small grass based dairy farm using natural methods of soil fertility and herd health. They are offering cow shares as well as many other products of the farm!
> â¢	Nashville: Turtle Haven Dairy Goats, 1 hr south of Indianapolis, Fresh Saanen Goat Milk available through Goat Share program. Grass/pasture based minimal grain, no chemicals, no hormones, no prophylactic antibiotics. One time use jugs provided for small fee, appropriate recycling provided. Tested monthly for bacteria & somatic cell. Their goal is to provide milk, to their shareholders from their animals (via shares), that meets or exceeds the USDA guidelines for Grade A Raw milk. For more information:email [email protected] [email protected] please visit their website www.turtlehavendairygoats.com or call (812) 597-5985 alt. phone (812) 720-0388
> â¢	McCordsville (Indianapolis area): Apple Family Farm, Mark and Debbie Apple, (317) 335-3067, [email protected] , web site www.applefamilyfarm.com. Cowshares available from their small herd of Dutch Belted cows. All grass-fed, no chemicals. Goat shares available from our 100% grass fed goats.
> â¢	Modoc (within 60 miles of Dayton, Cincinatti, Fort Wayne, and Indianapolis): Mike & Shelby Kirkpatrick 5387 W. 900 S. Modoc, Indiana 47358, Email: [email protected] , Home: (765) 853-9964, Cell: (765) 914-9716. They are setting up a cowshare program from their small dairy for all natural grass-made milk. Vist www.familyfarms.4t.com to learn more or give them a call!!
> â¢	Pleasant Lake: Promise Ridge Farm, Christopher and Bethann Mathews, 789 E Bellefontaine Rd, Pleasant Lake, IN 46779, (260)475-5926 or (260)316-0219, Email: [email protected] . Fresh and frozen raw milk (for pet milk) from primarily grass- and hay-fed registered Alpine dairy goats, fresh brown eggs from "happy chickens", goat milk soap, fresh produce in season. Sales made individually on-farm, through subscription contract sales, and at the local farm market. Goat-share contracts available soon. Located 2 miles east of Old US 27.
> â¢	Southwest Indiana: Rose Hill Dairy has moved to Boonville, Indiana, and is selling cow shares. Their herd includes Brown Swiss, Jersey and Normande cows, grassfed with minimal-to-zero grain supplementation (no soy), natural health care, and tested negative for TB, Brucellosis and Johne's. If you would like to be on the waiting list for cow shares, please email Gina Robinson at [email protected] or call (812)897-2696.
> â¢	South Bend: Contact Susan Siemers at [email protected] or phone (574) 586-7722 for information on cow shares in the South Bend area. In addition to milk, farmers sell pastured pork, free range eggs and grass fed beef. Shares are available in the newly formed WALKERTON DAIRY HERD ASSOCIATION, which owns a five-cow herd of certified organic cows on organic pasture (no grain - ever). Each shareholder is entitled to 1/30th of the herd's production and pays a monthly assessment for 1/30th of the ongoing expenses. For further information, contact Susan Siemers at [email protected] or phone (574) 586-7722. Limited to 30 shares. Herd goes into production late March 2007.
> â¢	South Central Kentucky: Little Brush Creek Farm, 693 Big Brush Creek Rd., Buffalo, KY, 42716, Green County, Ray Kruse, (270) 932-5388, [email protected] , web site coming soon. Raw goat milk from Saanen goats is available by goat shares. Boer, Kiko and dairy stock, pasture-raised goat meat burgers and cuts, and pasture-raised beef stock, with no hormones or prophylactic antibiotics. Worming program takes advantage of pasture rotation and copper to drastically reduce anthelmentics.


----------

